
The Evolution of Postmodern Thought – Helen Pluckrose on Cancel Culture - iamdamian
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoi9omtAiNQ
======
iamdamian
This is a well-reasoned and well-informed analysis of the current debate
around cancel culture, and I found it incredibly thought provoking (and
enlightening).

Posting this here to celebrate the level of clear thinking and nuance that has
recently been discussed on the front page.

